# Philosphy Of Religion: Can One Be Passionate About Religion?



## Eclectic (Jan 5, 2005)

I thought about this this morning. I know in a lot of faiths, if someone tries to be apart of your faith or uses elements in your faith, you feel that they are just fooling around and should be serious. But I got to thinking... could that be a form of a religious superiority complex? Let's take for example, you think religion is interesting. Your interested in a religion's formality in prayer, the way people get together in large groups for a similar cause... but lat's say you don't hold the beliefs of the afterlife and deity worship/praise of that religion. Would you not be qualified as an outcast in most cases? This was something I've been observing. I hope this is the right board to put it in.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 6, 2005)

Dear eclectic Ji,

As I understand, religion is a path and nothing more. One path cannot be better than another. They are different because these are society specific, situation specific and reflect the human understanding of the time when the specific religion had evolved.

Religious people are humble, sense of superiority comes from Ahamkar (Proud); spiritual individuals are not afflicted by this attribute.

Rituals have no meaning for 'The Sat' (the Creative Energy, Almighty). These are creation of priestly class.

This is my current understanding.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Lee (Jan 18, 2006)

Sat Sri Akaal!

Ecletic undoubtedly a sense of religious superiority does exsist even sadly amongst us Sikhs.
This though is quite normal and all part of trying to subdue the ego.  

Once we learn things it is easy for us to get bigheaded about the extra knowledge that we have.  Even posting on places like this it is easy for us to fall into the trap of ego and 'show off' how religioulsy advanced, or how much knowledge we have.

That is why religion as Amarpal Singh Ji alludes to is a uniuqe and personal thing, and espeacily in the case of Sikhi where we belive that it is God anyway that chooses whom and when to enlighten.  So basicly to have an air of religious superiority will do you n o good.  in Sikh we say 'if you take one step towards God, God will take 1000 steps towards you'  hah of course to take one step towards God is not all that easy.

Anyhoo there I go showing off again ;~)

Cheers,

lee.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Feb 8, 2009)

‘’Sikhan di matt uchi, mann neema’’ The  true Sikh is steeped in higher consciousness, understanding and humility.

What is religion, religion is a path of spiritual understanding towards understanding God, the world, mankind and ones role and purpose within it. Religion, all religions seek top bind the will of their populace as one that all may live in harmonious synergy and innate unity. Adherence to religious principles with faith until one understanding their fundamental premises creates strong single minded character, self discipline. In a volatile constantly changing world and a mindset not always aligned or in synchronicity the danger of becoming unbalanced or self absorbed, resulting in distorted thing {see Plato’s Cave Theory}and a biased view of and blinkered thinking. 

Reciting religious bani, hymnals and passages daily diverts the conscious mind upon a singular truth to what life’s complexities and confusions can meditate upon and become clear. The mind is easily distracted, the main task is to still and control the mind, that it remain in blissful silence, meditative equipoise and be as in need of thought as is required to lives with comprehension of the world that it react accordingly and appropriately. 

The beginning, the journey, the obstacles, objectives, aims, life choices and the ultimate end, must all be understood for man to map his individual journey on the communal route and journey of life. Religion is a path of learning, of a divine doctrine leading mankind towards individuation in unity, becoming as one with the Supreme Will and Consciousness and gaining liberation and salvation thereby. To attain this end all religions must focus upon their similarities than differences, overcome the trolls and demons of greed, paap and sins seeking to distract him until he is made immune to such travails and temptations and able to function solely as a free spirit. Many are at differing stages of this journey and thus accorded as much freedom as their understanding allows.

Religion also seeks to bind the collective will, that all may act under the influence of one superior higher consciousness, a will to peace driven by the power of love. To accomplish this barriers of hate, anger, envy, covetousness, ambition and ignorance must all be overcome. Religion guides mans mind and thinking until he gains a self realisation through an intelligent understanding of his own self, the similarities of humanity about him and the global aim of becoming as one as the Supreme One Spirit from where we emerged.


----------

